# How to reply to IMMI request!



## mshaz (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi everyone!

So we woke up this morning to find an email from IMMI requesting information!!!! 

Excited as you can clearly tell!

The information requested is for my fiancé's parents Australian citizenship which will be provided easy enough. Is that weird? Also we attached them with the stat decs so...

Anyway, we were wondering how we go about replying because it says to do so in writing. Do we send an email acknowledging that we received it or just send one when we have finished attaching? also how on earth do we go about replying!?

Thank you please help yay


----------



## chouse (Aug 26, 2015)

It depends on how you apply. I was told that when you upload stuff your co gets a notification so never bothered emailing but I guess you could just to be sure? (I'm assuming it's online application)


----------



## rifat (Aug 2, 2015)

mshaz said:


> Hi everyone! So we woke up this morning to find an email from IMMI requesting information!!!!  Excited as you can clearly tell! The information requested is for my fiancé's parents Australian citizenship which will be provided easy enough. Is that weird? Also we attached them with the stat decs so... Anyway, we were wondering how we go about replying because it says to do so in writing. Do we send an email acknowledging that we received it or just send one when we have finished attaching? also how on earth do we go about replying!? Thank you please help yay


 hi mshaz, can you pls tell when did you apply and when were you eligible?


----------



## shmushma (Mar 6, 2015)

hey mshaz

when we were asked to provide additional info we uploaded that on our immi account plus we sent an email to our CO with the pdf documents attached ... just to be safe


----------



## mshaz (Jul 14, 2015)

chouse said:


> It depends on how you apply. I was told that when you upload stuff your co gets a notification so never bothered emailing but I guess you could just to be sure? (I'm assuming it's online application)


Thank you everyone!

We just uploaded and emailed saying that we are done and should hopefully hear something soon!


----------



## pandk213 (Jun 17, 2015)

mshaz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So we woke up this morning to find an email from IMMI requesting information!!!!
> 
> ...


Yay!!.....we just got the same additional info request on Friday .....and had the same question on how best to respond. But its just great to get something happening

They asked my fiancee to do her medical and provide a military service record if she has one (although she has never served in the armed forces - so she doesn't ???).

We have decided we will email the response, and to cover all bases also load copy into the immi account.

There is also the new "all info has been provided" button that has appeared in the immi account. I assume we will need to wait until the medical is done and all the results are in before activate that button? Does anyone have any experience with this?? Thanks!


----------



## mshaz (Jul 14, 2015)

pandk213 said:


> Yay!!.....we just got the same additional info request on Friday .....and had the same question on how best to respond. But its just great to get something happening
> 
> They asked my fiancee to do her medical and provide a military service record if she has one (although she has never served in the armed forces - so she doesn't ???).
> 
> ...


Yeah it's awesome something has finally happened!

Yeah we replied to the email and uploaded our stuff to our immi account then pressed "request complete". As how we understood it, you should only click on it when you have everything they asked for. When you click on it, there's going to be another window that opens and asks you to confirm if you've uploaded everything or something like that.

Hope it continues moving for both of us!


----------



## shmushma (Mar 6, 2015)

pandk213 said:


> They asked my fiancee to do her medical and provide a military service record if she has one (although she has never served in the armed forces - so she doesn't ???).


is it possible when filling out the questions online, you accidentally ticked Yes instead of No where asked about military service?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

shmushma said:


> is it possible when filling out the questions online, you accidentally ticked Yes instead of No where asked about military service?


Some countries ask even if you tick no. My husband ticked no as he has never served and had to provide them with exempt papers.


----------



## pandk213 (Jun 17, 2015)

shmushma said:


> is it possible when filling out the questions online, you accidentally ticked Yes instead of No where asked about military service?


She is from USA and I am pretty sure ticked no for military service - but will recheck. She did however tick yes to firearms training as a she was a police officer for 10 years - so perhaps this has triggered the request?


----------



## halogen (Aug 24, 2015)

which visas have you all applied for? the ones that have had additional information requests


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

pandk213 said:


> Yay!!.....we just got the same additional info request on Friday .....and had the same question on how best to respond. But its just great to get something happening They asked my fiancee to do her medical and provide a military service record if she has one (although she has never served in the armed forces - so she doesn't ???). We have decided we will email the response, and to cover all bases also load copy into the immi account. There is also the new "all info has been provided" button that has appeared in the immi account. I assume we will need to wait until the medical is done and all the results are in before activate that button? Does anyone have any experience with this?? Thanks!


Once my fiancé medical results were uploaded and all the requested info was also uploaded we clicked on the "all info has been provided" button.


----------

